# Cool Halloween idea: Scary Floating Skull Video For TV/Projector/Hollogram



## Anne Honymous (Oct 15, 2013)

Anne Honymous said:


> A video I made for my sister holloween party.
> It can be used on a big screen TV at parties or on a projecter or used as a hollogram in a window.


----------

